
Deep Learning Benchmarks - mjhirn
http://autumnai.com/deep-learning-benchmarks.html
======
jimfleming
It's nice to see Leaf coming along so well. Part of me would love to be able
to build models in rust.

For more benchmarks (including updated TensorFlow performance with cudnn v4)
see [https://github.com/soumith/convnet-
benchmarks](https://github.com/soumith/convnet-benchmarks)

~~~
narrator
Too bad Tensorflow Cuda only works with the top of the line NVIDIA cards that
cost over 1k.

~~~
jimfleming
Can you expand on that? As far as I'm aware that's not true (anymore). It runs
quite fine on AWS which uses older NVIDIA cards and I know several people use
it on older-gen GPU-enabled MBPs.

EDIT: clarification

~~~
narrator
[https://www.tensorflow.org/versions/r0.7/get_started/os_setu...](https://www.tensorflow.org/versions/r0.7/get_started/os_setup.html#optional-
install-cuda-gpus-on-linux)

I guess the cards listed there are not an all inclusive list?

~~~
vrv
Yeah, those are just cards we know that work: we don't have all possible GPUs
to test our 20+ changes a day on, so we can't formally guarantee it will work
on older cards, but in general we try our best to keep it all working for
older and even newer cards.

~~~
nightski
Maybe a "reported to work but not guaranteed" section is in order.

~~~
vrv
Keeping that up-to-date and useful is as hard as keeping benchmarks in Deep
Learning up to date ;)

------
viksit
Curious - no Theano benchmarks?

~~~
mjhirn
We would love to include those, but we didn't find the implementation for the
tested models for Theano, yet. Do you have link? You can also submit your own
Benchmarks via PR, if you'd like to.

~~~
viksit
Ah. I'd look at keras examples - they have alexnet and VGG right now.
Although, an exact implementation may be hard to find - the best you can do is
an "alexnet~ish" implementation keeping some keras graph limitations on convs.

I haven't run any in a while so I don't have the data myself, unfortunately.

Great work btw.

What was the motivation to build leaf?

~~~
mjhirn
Great input, thank you so much for the links. I will try to get them to work
and publish the results. Same with Keras and LSTMs, very curious to see those.

------
Houshalter
For benchmarks of classification results of different algorithms and methods,
there is this:
[https://rodrigob.github.io/are_we_there_yet/build/classifica...](https://rodrigob.github.io/are_we_there_yet/build/classification_datasets_results.html)

------
waleedka
I hope the TensorFlow team is working on improving its performance. Anyone
know if they're working on that?

~~~
vrv
Indeed we are. Here's a recent commit from today
[https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/commit/d6f3ebfdfc1d...](https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/commit/d6f3ebfdfc1d5b5df1f6ae73466abe2ec5721b5b)
:)

